
Recruiting Software Developers – Checking Out a Company - ingve
https://henrikwarne.com/2019/09/15/recruiting-software-developers-checking-out-a-company/
======
bradleyjg
When I was a senior in high school, I went to go visit a bunch of colleges.
They had programs where applicants could spend a day with current students—or
maybe only after you were admitted, I don’t remember. Anyway, I had all
different impressions and thought the visits could really inform my choice,
but after spending a few years in the one ultimately picked, and hosted a few
high school students myself, I don’t think I learned anything truly meaningful
on those visits at all.

------
walrus01
From a network engineering perspective, there's a few other ways to check out
a company. Kind of different from what a software developer would be looking
at. Start with its ASN. Find the peeringdb page. Use the route-views tool to
see how much IP space it's announcing.

What IXes is it at? Its IX presence and where the core of its network
originated will tell you a lot about where its network is strongest. What kind
of services does it focus on? Residential? Commercial? Carrier?

Does it have other ASes that are owned by the same company and are downstream
subsidiaries? How many other smaller ISPs look like they're buying transit
from it, or is its AS a stub?

Have you met any of the ISP's people at a previous NANOG conference? Do they
sound like they know what they're doing? Are they building something
interesting and modern?

------
CountHackulus
Worth noting that Glassdoor is less usefull for large companies as it's
essentially pay to win. It's really useful for mid-size companies though and
will generally get you a good idea of what systemic problems exist within the
company.

~~~
darpa_escapee
Glassdoor is only useful when there are a significant amount of negative
reviews for an employer. It means that the employer is bad, so bad that they
don't care enough to pay a firm to pad their Glassdoor page with glowing
reviews.

------
throwaway-1436
These are good suggestions but one of the better ways I think is to get on a
call with the person that will be your manager or whoever you'll be reporting
to. It cuts through a lot of cruft that you'd have to infer from the job ad
and the company's online persona.

